# Dometic Refrigerator



## schooly

has anyone had a problem with their refrigerator not switching to gas while traveling and not hooked to electric power/?


----------



## hautevue

I've not had a problem w/ the reefer not cooling on propane.

But check that :

Switches on the "control panel" are "on" to say gas or electric for the reefer.

Make sure the fuse for the 12v to the reefer is good (not blown).

Make sure the propane system really works, i.e., that if you are parked somewhere, the propane will really cool your reefer. (And yes, I discovered that if you run out of propane, the cooling on propane doesn't work.. Duh!!!)

Other than the above, I defer to OBers with more knowledge in this area!


----------



## lobsang

I was told by the dealer the it will only work on gas when is level and not when driving. On my refrigerator you first see a check light and if the trailer is not level will not work.


----------



## CamperAndy

lobsang said:


> I was told by the dealer the it will only work on gas when is level and not when driving. On my refrigerator you first see a check light and if the trailer is not level will not work.


There should be no issues when traveling.


----------



## CamperAndy

schooly said:


> has anyone had a problem with their refrigerator not switching to gas while traveling and not hooked to electric power/?


There could be an issue if you have had the gas turned off for a while. Make sure the stove top starts without issue. If it does try switching the fridge to gas and listen to the fridge from the outside. You should hear the igniter come on and the gas flow start.

Let us know what you hear once you try this for us.


----------



## daslobo777

schooly -
With a little more info we can help you out better. Did you switch to "gas" with electric "off", then drive, and fridge was not cool? Here is the system I use and the fridge on gas always works great while driving (some ideas repeated from responses above).

In the driveway, 1) I unplug from AC power, 2) make sure Prop tanks are open, 3) turn on and lite stove to get gas charged into the gas lines, 4) ensure frig is "on", 5) switch fridge from "auto" to "gas", 6) go outside and listen for fridge igniter to fire, 7) the ignitor has a safety device that if there is no propane in the lines to lite, it has a safty device that shuts off the gas after ~20-30 seconds of no lite, 8) mine usually shuts off, then comes back on in about 1 minute and you can then here the propane lite. Admittedly, you have to listen pretty carefully, to ensure you here all described above.

Good luck,


----------



## duggy

lobsang said:


> I was told by the dealer the it will only work on gas when is level and not when driving. On my refrigerator you first see a check light and if the trailer is not level will not work.


My understanding of the importance of having the trailer level is that if the fridge isn't level, the ammonia will airlock. When you are traveling, the motion and changes of angle will keep things moving along, so leveling isn't an issue.

Doug


----------



## schooly

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will try to listen for the ignitor to come on when i get off work tonight. The routine I have is to leave the fridge on the automatic setting. My understanding is that when I unplug from electric then the frige will switch to gas. It doesnt seem to want to do that. I actually think it may be minimally running off te 12v battery while we are driving. When I open the fride door at a rest stop the lights start blinking inside the fridge. I will post more tonight after listening for the ignitor.


----------



## CamperAndy

The fridge requires 12 vdc to operate on Gas or 110 shore power. The fridge does not use 12 vdc to cool.

The lights in the fridge are 12 vdc. If they are blinking then you have a 12 vdc issue on the trailer. Time to start looking for a loose wire.


----------



## rdvholtwood

CamperAndy said:


> has anyone had a problem with their refrigerator not switching to gas while traveling and not hooked to electric power/?


There could be an issue if you have had the gas turned off for a while. Make sure the stove top starts without issue. If it does try switching the fridge to gas and listen to the fridge from the outside. You should hear the igniter come on and the gas flow start.

Let us know what you hear once you try this for us.
[/quote]

X2 - I always try to ignite the stove after the outback has been sitting for awhile to get the gas flowing in the lines. Most of the time we have the fridge running while traveling on gas and have had no problems. Your gas tank is open and full?


----------



## schooly

rdvholtwood said:


> has anyone had a problem with their refrigerator not switching to gas while traveling and not hooked to electric power/?


There could be an issue if you have had the gas turned off for a while. Make sure the stove top starts without issue. If it does try switching the fridge to gas and listen to the fridge from the outside. You should hear the igniter come on and the gas flow start.

Let us know what you hear once you try this for us.
[/quote]

X2 - I always try to ignite the stove after the outback has been sitting for awhile to get the gas flowing in the lines. Most of the time we have the fridge running while traveling on gas and have had no problems. Your gas tank is open and full?
[/quote]

I


----------



## schooly

well i gave it a try tonight. I turned on the gas stove. It ignited fine and i let it run for a while. With the electric off, I turned the fridge to auto setting so the gas would take over. At first only the auto light was on and not the "check" light. I was hopeful but never heard it ignite. After a shile the check light came on. Also, when i open the fridge door the light flashes in a steady rhythm (not like a short). So far i am stumped on this one.


----------



## CamperAndy

A flashing light in the fridge is a new one, what is the flash rate? I would open up the outside fridge access and check the control board. Check for loose wires and also check the fuses to make sure the 2 amp fuses on the control board are still good.


----------



## Fanatical1

Your 12V battery is connected and is charged?


----------



## schooly

CamperAndy said:


> A flashing light in the fridge is a new one, what is the flash rate? I would open up the outside fridge access and check the control board. Check for loose wires and also check the fuses to make sure the 2 amp fuses on the control board are still good.


thanks. This is a dumb question, but, where is the outside fridge access? Is it a panel on the back side of the trailer that can be removed? I am not at home with the trailer right now but seem to remember some panels on the right side.


----------



## Nathan

schooly said:


> A flashing light in the fridge is a new one, what is the flash rate? I would open up the outside fridge access and check the control board. Check for loose wires and also check the fuses to make sure the 2 amp fuses on the control board are still good.


thanks. This is a dumb question, but, where is the outside fridge access? Is it a panel on the back side of the trailer that can be removed? I am not at home with the trailer right now but seem to remember some panels on the right side.
[/quote]
It's on the wall that's behind the refrigerator. Probably looks similar to this:


----------



## schooly

Fanatical1 said:


> Your 12V battery is connected and is charged?


I just took the back off the fridge and was able to see the pilot light come on for the gas. The auto light on the front of the fridge is the only light on right now. However, I just noticed that if i try to turn another light on in the camper then the check light comes on the fridge. It goes off when I turn off the light. Also, I noted that the 12v battery says empty. I just put it on a battery charger. If the fridge gets cold and the check light stays off, do you think it could be the battery that is causing my problem? THANKS for all the help.


----------



## jozway

Definately sounds like a low battery issue. Charge it up and I bet everything is fine.


----------



## Fanatical1

schooly said:


> Your 12V battery is connected and is charged?


I just took the back off the fridge and was able to see the pilot light come on for the gas. The auto light on the front of the fridge is the only light on right now. However, I just noticed that if i try to turn another light on in the camper then the check light comes on the fridge. It goes off when I turn off the light. Also, I noted that the 12v battery says empty. I just put it on a battery charger. If the fridge gets cold and the check light stays off, do you think it could be the battery that is causing my problem? THANKS for all the help.
[/quote]

The fridge requires 12V to operate. If your battery is dead or low you will have an issue. I do question my opinion, based on the light flashing in the fridge which could indicate a loose wire, but you need a good battery to operate the fridge. If your battery was completely dead, you will need to check to make sure it accepts a charge.

Good luck


----------



## schooly

Fanatical1 said:


> Your 12V battery is connected and is charged?


I just took the back off the fridge and was able to see the pilot light come on for the gas. The auto light on the front of the fridge is the only light on right now. However, I just noticed that if i try to turn another light on in the camper then the check light comes on the fridge. It goes off when I turn off the light. Also, I noted that the 12v battery says empty. I just put it on a battery charger. If the fridge gets cold and the check light stays off, do you think it could be the battery that is causing my problem? THANKS for all the help.
[/quote]

The fridge requires 12V to operate. If your battery is dead or low you will have an issue. I do question my opinion, based on the light flashing in the fridge which could indicate a loose wire, but you need a good battery to operate the fridge. If your battery was completely dead, you will need to check to make sure it accepts a charge.

Good luck
[/quote]

I will let you guys know later tonight or tomorrow if it seems to go well with the battery on charge. I will probably run the battery down to autozone to have it tested this weekend to make sure it is still good. thanks again.


----------



## schooly

Postscript: Well, I think it was the battery. I had it tested today and it was bad, so I replaced it tonight and the fridge seems to work fine on gas and no more blinking lights. Thanks again to all of you for your helpful suggestions. You saved me a bundle by not having to take it into camping world before we leave on vacation.
Have a great summer.


----------



## rdvholtwood

schooly said:


> A flashing light in the fridge is a new one, what is the flash rate? I would open up the outside fridge access and check the control board. Check for loose wires and also check the fuses to make sure the 2 amp fuses on the control board are still good.


thanks. This is a dumb question, but, where is the outside fridge access? Is it a panel on the back side of the trailer that can be removed? I am not at home with the trailer right now but seem to remember some panels on the right side.
[/quote]

Its on the outside wall of the TT right behind your refrigerator. There is a corrugated hose that comes out from the panel.


----------



## CdnOutback

rdvholtwood said:


> A flashing light in the fridge is a new one, what is the flash rate? I would open up the outside fridge access and check the control board. Check for loose wires and also check the fuses to make sure the 2 amp fuses on the control board are still good.


thanks. This is a dumb question, but, where is the outside fridge access? Is it a panel on the back side of the trailer that can be removed? I am not at home with the trailer right now but seem to remember some panels on the right side.
[/quote]

Its on the outside wall of the TT right behind your refrigerator. There is a corrugated hose that comes out from the panel.
[/quote]

I hate to change the subject but.... The hose on ours hangs out about 10 inches and I would like to shorten it. Is this length necessary? I see a plug at the end and was thinking I could remove it and cut the hose and then put the plug back in. Has anyone else done this?

Len


----------



## CamperAndy

CdnOutback said:


> I hate to change the subject but.... The hose on ours hangs out about 10 inches and I would like to shorten it. Is this length necessary? I see a plug at the end and was thinking I could remove it and cut the hose and then put the plug back in. Has anyone else done this?
> 
> Len


Shorten away. As you said just pull the bug screen out of the end and cut to the required length, then put the bug plug back in.


----------



## rdvholtwood

CamperAndy said:


> I hate to change the subject but.... The hose on ours hangs out about 10 inches and I would like to shorten it. Is this length necessary? I see a plug at the end and was thinking I could remove it and cut the hose and then put the plug back in. Has anyone else done this?
> 
> Len


Shorten away. As you said just pull the bug screen out of the end and cut to the required length, then put the bug plug back in.
[/quote]

We didn't have to shorten ours - as over time it snapped off - maybe from the few times I looked inside this area? Anyway, you may want to hold onto the piece you clipped off just in case this happens to you!


----------



## gzaleski

Yes, the drain hose is very easily broken, Keystone should have used a more robust hose for this application.


----------

